# Under the foot's plant



## oetzi

Sorry, by merely using the available dictionaries and declension tables I'm not able to translate this expression :"under the foot's plant" (or, in Italian: "sotto la pianta del piede"). Would anyone help me? Dziękuję!


----------



## NotNow

Could you please give some context?  I have never heard the expression.


----------



## oetzi

There's no context, this is not an idiomatic sentence. I only need to indicate the part under the foot that touches the ground: i.e. the plant of the foot.


----------



## Tunia

isn't it a sole?


----------



## oetzi

Ok, you can also call it a sole (of a foot, not of a shoe), but I need to know it in Polish ...


----------



## oetzi

Then "under the sole" would be "Pod ta podeszwa", right?


----------



## Tunia

I would call it 'podeszwa', in a shoe "zelówka"


----------



## NotNow

_Pod podeszwą_ means under the sole.  _Pod tej podeszwą_ means under this sole.


----------



## oetzi

Wielkie dzięki !


----------



## Thomas1

NotNow said:


> _Pod podeszwą_ means under the sole.  _Pod tą podeszwą_ means under this sole.


This can have two meanings to me.

You can also translate _under the sole (of a foot)_ as _pod spodem stopy_.


----------

